# Smoking fruits and vegetables ideas



## fatherwarner (May 29, 2017)

Hey all  wanted to get thoughts and suggestions on some side dishes. Hosting a high school graduation party next weekend (last minute request) and am gonna smoke pork for pulled pork sandwiches this upcoming weekend gonna have some sweet beans as well but was wanting to do something else with them something a little different when it came to fruit and vegetables. Any help or ideas would be awesome.


----------



## mike5051 (May 29, 2017)

Check out Dutches Wicked Beans on the forum!  He adds pineapple and veggies and they are amazing!  I would also recommend a slaw to go with the pulled pork sammies.  Ever since I had a PP sandwich with cole slaw on it, I gotta have it that way.

Mike


----------



## fatherwarner (May 30, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up appreciate


----------



## tropics (May 30, 2017)

I smoked Peaches a few years ago they were good,you can make peach Cobbler 

Richie


----------



## fatherwarner (May 30, 2017)

Really how did you prepare them Richie?


----------



## tropics (May 30, 2017)

Fatherwarner said:


> Really how did you prepare them Richie?


Wow pushing memory buttons,I did not do any pics of this 

Smoker temp 250* F

Peaches split in half pit removed (ripe but still firm)

brown sugar dusting with a pinch of cinnamon

Serve with a dollop of ice cream or whip cream

Best I can remember try one before doing a batch

Richie


----------



## fatherwarner (May 30, 2017)

Thanks Richie that sounds pretty easy and outside the box enough to look like a superstar I really appreciate the idea


----------

